# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergische reactie Histamine?

## LanCah

Beste Forumers,

Afgelopen jaar ( oktober ) ben ik gestoken door een wesp. Zoals gewoonlijk kreeg ik een allergische reactie, maar deze keer was het echt raak. Ik kreeg het zwaar benauwd.

Maar in Maart begon alle ellende, er ontstonden een soort van "bloed uitstortingen" onder de huid in voeten en handen. Een soort blauwe plekken. Na een tijdje komen deze "vlekjes" naar boven, en worden het langzaam korsten. Dit geeft zeer veel pijn. maar het jeukt ook ontzettend.  :Mad:  

Naar de dokter geweest, deze zei dat het een allergische reactie op Histamine was. Als gevolg van de wespensteek? Dokter zei zelfs dat je er mee in de WAO kon komen.  :EEK!:   :Frown:  

maar alle pillen die ik krijg, helpen echt voor geen meter. Het wordt weer steeds erger en het is nu al Juli.

Heeft iemand hetzelfde, of weet iemand iets van tegen deze " allergische reactie " helpt?

Alvast Bedankt,  :Smile:  

Ton.

----------


## Gast2

Slaat nergens op wat die dokter zegt, of je hebt t verkeerd begrepen. Histamine is een stof die door je eigen lichaam geproduceerd wordt op het moment dat je ergens allergisch voor bent. In jouw geval is dat dus wespengif. je lichaam wil dit kwijt en produceerd dan extra histamine. Het is de histamineproductie waar je ziek van wordt. Bij de een is de reactie erger dan bij de ander. Om zo'n reactie tegen te gaan worden er anti-histamines voorgeschreven. Ik ben ook allergisch voor allerlei dingen. Binnenkort moet ik naar een allergoloog om te te zoeken waar ik allemaal allergisch voor ben. Misschien zou je dit ook eens aan je huisarts kunnen vragen. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## raketje

Hi, 

Als anti-histamine, zou ik je dan cetirizine of zyrtec aan kunnen raden. Beide zonder recept verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek.

----------


## ARTEP

Je kan wel degelijk overgevoelig zijn voor histamine. Mijn moeder loopt hier al jaren mee.
Ze is nu op dieet en mag vanalles niets.
Histamine zit vooral in kaas tomaat paprika en nog veel meer dingen.

Als zij dit binnen krijgt wordt ze echt heel erg ziek. buikpijn, braken, diaree, ze verliest in korte tijd zoveel vocht dat ze daardoor van de wereld raakt.

Er is onderzoek gedaan in MC Groningen en daar vast gesteld. Er zijn in nederland echter maar een paar personen bekend die deze "ziekte" hebben, waardoor er erg weinig onderzoek gedaan is en weinig over bekend is.

----------


## tatje

Ik ben allergisch voor histamine en kan alleen nog maar paracetamol innemen tegen pijn.Ook bij een operatie heb ik 30% overlevingskans omdat in haast alle medicijnen histamine zit.Loop altijd met een injectie in mijn tas als er iets zou gebeuren en een allergische shock krijg moet die gelijk gebruikt worden anders krijg je een hartstilstand.Mag alleen medicijnen zonder histamine maar die bestaan haast niet. Ik vind dit heel erg angstig en wou dat ze daar een artikel aan wijdden.Tatje

----------

